# Canon Pixma MX870 Installation failure



## spruce234 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, this seems like a simple problem but I cannot find any help about it in the Canon manual or online. When I start the installation process using the CD, the program starts to install but then gets hung up pretty quickly while registering the MP Drivers. I get a message that says "An error occurred while files were being copied. :0001 0000" And then it takes me to their screen that says "Installation Failure. MP Drivers could not be installed. Click [Start Over] to re-execute the installation process." And then it goes on to say that the on-screen manual address the installation issues, but it doesn't address this one.

I'm using Windows Vista Home Premium 64 bit, with AVG free still open (don't know how to close it). Any help would be really appreciated!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

AVG might be the cause. Disable it before attempting to install device drivers.
If you don't how to disable it, uninstall it instead (that would be the best option anyway). Re-install it after the printer driver has been installed.


----------



## Regen7031 (May 31, 2011)

I am having the same problem. I have tried disabling the virus scanner and Windows Defender, but this did not help!
Hast anyone found an answer?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Try the driver from the Canon website instead of the the one on the CD.
Make sure you select the correct version of Windows, including whether it's 32-bit or 64-bit: PIXMA MX870


----------



## Regen7031 (May 31, 2011)

There seems to be a problem with the Canon instalation routine when used together with Windows 7 64bit.
I have found the problem is that the USBscan.sys file is not where it is expected to be. In the DriveStore directory there is a sti.*** directory with the USBscan.sys.
I cannot say for sure what is necessary as I tried several things. I copied the directory to the driver and inf directory, I installed the *.inf file using the context menu and I copied the USBscan.sys file to the system32 directory. After restating I was able to install the printer driver from th CD.

I hope this helps other people.


----------

